# HttpSendRequestEx failed, error = 12031(0x2eff) error when attempting to upload validation



## davidscheiber28 (Jul 26, 2018)

title says it all really, not sure why it wont let me upload
fresh install of gpu-z and fresh install of windows




second run it crashed straight away



third run it launched but gave the same error when attempting to submit validation
anyone have any clue whats up with this?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2018)

12031       ERROR_INTERNET_CONNECTION_RESET
               The connection with the server has been reset.

I assume your internet is working fine? Loading www.techpowerup.com in Internet Explorer works, too? (GPU-Z uses the Windows HTTP API, which is used by IE too)


----------



## davidscheiber28 (Jul 26, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Loading www.techpowerup.com in Internet Explorer works, too? (GPU-Z uses the Windows HTTP API, which is used by IE too)


interestingly no.... strange, I'll try updating IE


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2018)

This is a fresh Windows 7 install? Without SP1 ?


----------



## davidscheiber28 (Jul 26, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This is a fresh Windows 7 install? Without SP1 ?


yep, interestingly enough attempting to update IE gives an error saying "internet explorer needs an update before installing" with a button that says "get update" however the button simply brings up another error saying "setup could not launch http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=185111" which is a dead link
very strange
not sure what to do, perhaps I should try installing sp1? that might be what its complaining about


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2018)

So I just installed Windows 7, not SP1, no updates, and GPU-Z and IE both work fine


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 26, 2018)

A few things you could try:
1.  Check your date and time... to be sure it is correct.
2.  Make sure you have not accidently set IE to work offline. (if your version has this option.)
3.  Try resetting IE


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2018)

95Viper said:


> Check your date and time... to be sure it is correct.


That's a great suggestion. Wrong date often causes SSL connections to fail because the local system thinks the server's certificate is expired

Edit: 




hmm that doesn't seem to be it


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 27, 2018)

I think it has to do with outlook errors, my system automatically selects outlook for validation emails and auto generated replies, yet I use windows live/ Hotmail.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I think it has to do with outlook errors, my system automatically selects outlook for validation emails and auto generated replies, yet I use windows live/ Hotmail.


GPU-Z doesn't use anything email related. When you check the "email me my validation id", our servers will send the actual email


----------



## davidscheiber28 (Jul 29, 2018)

Fixed it!
heres the steps I did to fix it
step1: install all pending windows updates (sp1 can be excluded)
2:  I then manually installed updates kb2639308, kb2731771, kb2533623, kb2729094-v2, KB976932
3: reboot and clear/reset IE settings
done.....
now to figure out why my screen turns black for a moment after launching firefox (and only firefox), i'm hoping thats just graphics drivers
edit: yep it was my graphics drivers


----------



## Naki (Jul 30, 2018)

Why are you skipping installing Windows 7 SP1!? You should most definitely install it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2018)

davidscheiber28 said:


> Fixed it!
> heres the steps I did to fix it
> step1: install all pending windows updates (sp1 can be excluded)
> 2:  I then manually installed updates kb2639308, kb2731771, kb2533623, kb2729094-v2, KB976932
> ...


Weird, I tried to reproduce using a fresh Windows 7 install and didn't see the error. Any chance your system date was off and updating fixed it?


----------



## Naki (Jul 30, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Weird, I tried to reproduce using a fresh Windows 7 install and didn't see the error. Any chance your system date was off and updating fixed it?


Could be. IIRC, Microsoft regularly releases Windows Updates that deal with Time zones and Daylight Saving Time for certain years/countries (or maybe every year? Or at least every time an country makes a big change in the DST policy, such as stops using DST, and/or restarts that/etc)


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2018)

Naki said:


> Could be. IIRC, Microsoft regularly releases Windows Updates that deal with Time zones and Daylight Saving Time for certain years/countries (or maybe every year? Or at least every time an country makes a big change in the DST policy, such as stops using DST, and/or restarts that/etc)


The date would have to be totally off, so that the SSL certificate timestamp can't be verified anymore


----------

